# Slush in black and white



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

The picture says everything. 











Going to get this one framed and add it to my wall.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That is a beautiful photo!!  It will look great on your wall.


----------



## Riebie (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh awwww  What a gorgeous pic!!


----------

